# Newbie in TN



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

I did a lot of reading on this site before joining. I Have kept and raised hamsters years ago. I also raised and showed rabbits. Had the TN state fair reserve champ in 1988. Due to step daughters I have gotten into mice. I did searches for fancy mice breeders near me and came up empty. So that the girls would have mice for Christmas I purchased 2 females(spotted/broken?) one yellow and white one agauti and white from pet smart and a male PEW/albino? From feeder bin at local shop from local breeder. The male is very tame. The females are not tame. The yellow one bites every time I pick her up. The aguati female does not bite but tries to get away. The females may be pretty colored but are in no way ready for the girls.

I am hopeful for some tips on taming these females. Then the question I have been looking for tonight is color dominance. Found very scientific papers that put you to sleep but nothing I can read and understand. I know genetics and mendals laws. I even understand dilute as in palamino horses have the dilute gene cremello and red/sorrel gene. Any easy chart with Dom recessive traits. From what I saw on other site there is 4 color loci which makes color more of a challenge.

Thanks for your time, John


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

I am going to say something you're not going to want to hear:

Even if you tame these girls to some degree, temperament is genetic to a large degree, and you're going to have a heck of a time breeding that out and it's going to take a few generations of breeding the tamest mice from litters to get a good temperament. That's re: the bitey one, the one that just wants to run may just need time.

But I'd honestly go looking for some mice with GOOD temperaments who aren't biting and spazzing out before you even think about breeding. You can even manage that at PetSmart and feeder breeders though with unknown genetics in your starting stock you're going to have to do a lot of work to figure out what you have.


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

The yellow female brought blood earlier. The other female runs from me but once caught sits still in my hand but you can tell she is nervous. The male will actually walk over to me and let me pick him up. So I am surprised at both ends. I thought the yellow female would settle down more and was shocked how quickly the male took up with me.

John

Edited to add: I raise mealworms for my son bearded dragon. I gave about 10 to the mice. They loved them. The best part is I know what these guys are fed. I worry about the rodent blocks I got. Will shop for better blocks soon.


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas. Well 2 tamed one to go. Yellow female no longer bites but is very flighty even jumping from my hand while I am standing. Thank God she landed in a tub I had on the floor.


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

It seems to be generally accepted that mice that bite even once should not be bred unless they were only biting from being mishandled. Most mice just squeak and try to get away when scared. If your mouse bites, it is most likely a sign of aggression. It is possible to breed that out but it would take time, effort, and probably a lot of getting bitten to get to that point. It would probably be better for your girls if you just started out with mice that never bit in the first place.


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

I am getting close to saying the yellow female is going to be culled. Humanely but gone none the less. The other female has already stopped running from me. She does not run to me like the male but is calm. So to find another female and introduce.


----------

